# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не считает пункт Федеральный бюджет.

## Mulex

Доброго времени суток, у меня вопрос вот такого плана:
1С 7.7 конфигурация Зарплата и кадры (релиз) 7.70.363 
В отчете "НалогиФОТ_период" не рассчитывается пункт "Федеральный бюджет"! По порядку обновляли до последнего релиза 7.70.371 .... без результатов ...
Как исправить?
Скрин https://radikal.ru/big/yb7axwaiq3ir8
Или может существуют отдельные выгрузки в которых пункт Федеральный бюджет будет рассчитываться?

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток, у меня вопрос вот такого плана:
> 1С 7.7 конфигурация Зарплата и кадры (релиз) 7.70.363 
> В отчете "НалогиФОТ_период" не рассчитывается пункт "Федеральный бюджет"! По порядку обновляли до последнего релиза 7.70.371 .... без результатов ...
> Как исправить?
> Скрин https://radikal.ru/big/yb7axwaiq3ir8
> Или может существуют отдельные выгрузки в которых пункт Федеральный бюджет будет рассчитываться?


С 2010 года взносы ПФР в федеральный бюджет не начисляются, в настоящее время взимаются взносы на обязательное пенсионное страхование. А что за отчет вы используете (НалогиФОТ_период)? В типовой конфигурации такого нет.

----------


## Mulex

> С 2010 года взносы ПФР в федеральный бюджет не начисляются, в настоящее время взимаются взносы на обязательное пенсионное страхование. А что за отчет вы используете (НалогиФОТ_период)? В типовой конфигурации такого нет.


Доброго времени суток, я очень сильно далек от Бухгалтерии) я как-бы на подмоге) Вопросы зачем не задаю .... просто их решаю по мере возможности и получаю на хлеб насущный) .... В общем мне добрые люди прислали внешнюю обработку .ert .... подключил .... все довольны) 
Спасибо Вам что откликнулись на помощь!

----------


## Mulex

И да ... это не типовая конфигурация .... там вообще колхоз полный ..... но их волнует только этот отчет) ....

----------

